# Football In The Costa Blanca



## hayleymorgan (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi,

My husband and I hope to be moving to the Costa Blanca early next year. He is a football nut through and through. He is a director of a local team, he plays and he coaches and he watches. 

Can anyone tell me if there are any local teams on the Coasta Blanca that he could maybe get involved in? I mean of course as a volunteer. It would just be something he could be interested in and a way of meeting people.

Thanks in advance,

Hayley


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

hayleymorgan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I hope to be moving to the Costa Blanca early next year. He is a football nut through and through. He is a director of a local team, he plays and he coaches and he watches.
> 
> ...


Boys leagues are a big thing around here ......... I know of people who have become involved in the teams just by virtue of the fact their kids are playing in it. It shouldn't be too difficult


----------



## hayleymorgan (Sep 28, 2007)

That sounds promising, Many thanks for your reply.


----------



## ssd (Sep 14, 2007)

For a step up, and maybe something more professional why not chack out Real Murcia at their new Stadium 'Nuevo Condominia'?


----------



## hayleymorgan (Sep 28, 2007)

I thought there would have been more football activity. 5 a side, sunday league games, local teams ( like unibond over here ). Kids games, footie schools needing coaches.

maybe they will become apparent when we get there. I hope so, he won't know what to do with himself if there is no footie.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

hayleymorgan said:


> I thought there would have been more football activity. 5 a side, sunday league games, local teams ( like unibond over here ). Kids games, footie schools needing coaches.
> 
> maybe they will become apparent when we get there. I hope so, he won't know what to do with himself if there is no footie.


Thats what I said earlier in the thread ..... kids football / teams is a big thing over here ... there are lots of them over here, well, certainly in the Valencia region


----------

